# Anyone interested in meeting up?



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Without me of course     (no plans to go home to England in the near future)

I thought as we had been going along for some time now, that it might be nice to all meet up one day or for a weekend, depending on what everyone thinks. Probably with partners, husbands and children. I would love to see the photos of you all together. We could do lots of spells, Hun could crack open a few bottles of white, and you all could drink a castlemaine XXXX and toast me 

Second best might be a chat night on ff chat - maybe in one of the subrooms?

Let me know what you all think and if it looks like it might happen, then someone could nominate themselves to arrange the venue etc. 

Suzy


----------



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

Suzy - we could always have a H4AM Aussie meet up someday!  Seems there are a few of us about now 

~Natt~


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Suzy

What a good idea-not sure where everyone lives, I'm in Essex but can drive somewhere to meet in the middle?? I'll only come if Hun brings red wine as well!! 

A chat night sounds good idea as well-never been in chat!!!

love

Scruffyted xx

p.s Maybe we should all come out to Oz to see you!!


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Up for chat night... that would be great.

Not sure about a meet though, we are so spread out I can't see how it would work.
I'm cambridge, so not far from Scruffy, and would drive to midlands/london destinations for a meet but probably not willing to travel much further - the weekends are too precious to spend them sitting in the car (and i do enough of that all week!)

I would happily organise if I thought people would be up for it though? OHNO!!! what have i just said!!!! 

Hun xx


----------



## spangle (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi,

I am up for both sounds great   Very kind of you to offer to organise Hun  . I am the Midlands- Shropshire. Only a thought but if you book in advance you can book travel lodge rooms during weekend for £26 or £28 pounds.Offer depends on availability. I would love to put names to faces.

love

Spangle


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi

I would love to meet up, I am still new to H4AM thread but would still like to put faces to names!!! I'm in Staffordshire, but willing to travel. 

A chat night sounds like a good second best.

Love 
Kate


----------

